# Got my first ever exotic...



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I never been much of one to go on these type hunts but when some co-workers and my good friend all got together and planned out a trip, I was in. I won't say it was the toughest hunting I have ever done, but I will say, I had a good time and saw some fine country and some really nice animals.














It was a fun somewhat cheap hunt, with good friends and good food, it wasn't all bad.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. Were you at rocky Top?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. Were you at rocky Top?


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Very cool. Were you at rocky Top?


Yep sounds like you been there. That hill in the background must have given it away. Some of the folks thought it was a bit scary of a ride up.LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've been there, but, it was many many moons ago. Lots of fun for an off season hunt if your an arrow slinger.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice horns on that puppy! Jealous. I'm looking for my first bowkill soon and have been looking at ram/hog hunts.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the fine ram. I have hunted there as well.


----------

